# My FIRST fft! I did it!!! :)



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Way to GO!!! The more you do it the easier it will get! Have fun!


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

CM That is a real accomplishment! Good job. I bet it will be second nature in no time at all!:star::star::star:


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

Good for you!!! I promise you it will get easier and easier each time you do it! When I started grooming my own dogs I was TERRIFIED to clip FFT, now I can just zip zip zip and done! My youngest spoo still struggles around a bit, so it takes me longer to do hers, but we still get it done! Congrats!!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Excellent....where are OUR photos


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Awesome! It gets easier and easier, too!  I'm surprised you said the feet were harder! I STILL have issues with the feet sometimes, no nicking it's just all those little knuckles and bumps... I find shaving the face easy and satisfying. It takes no time at all for me, and I'm with you- the neck is so fun to do! Just bzzzt on up and all those little curls fall off. It amuses me


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Congrat and just think of the money you will save on grooming you can spend on new collars, bully skicks ect...LOL


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Ha, I nick my own dogs EVERY time I do their feet! I never nick clients dogs though, I think I get cocky lol Good job!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Ha, I nick my own dogs EVERY time I do their feet! I never nick clients dogs though, I think I get cocky lol Good job!


Well, wait until you see my photos. I did my best but clearly avoided the lip area LOL. Also, I didn't get to close on the toes. I just cleaned them up a little bit. I will give it another go in a week!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

As requested...

As you can tell, I didn't shave very close around the lips and I didn't perfect the feet. But actually doing FFT in general was a big accomplishment for me!  Oh, and don't mind Henry's tail. The previous groomer shaved too much so the new groomer and I are growing that part out.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

You did a great job! Awesome!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I used a 15. They were my mom's old Oster clippers and the 10 was rusty. What would you normally use on a brown/black poodle? A 10?


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Yay! I did Aug's the other day, but I think I may have shaved too far on the side of his face, under his ears. It looks a little funny; LOL!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I always use a 10 reverse on the faces and feet of my own, I'm nervous about 15s because their teeth are the same width apart as a 10 but the blade is closer. I then go over around the nails, inside the pads, around the nose, and along the lips with a 40 to get all the extra hairs off. I'm seriously OCD about the hair on the lips of mine lol, it's got to all be GONE!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Ah, see all these tips I can learn from the seasoned groomers around here!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I guess I should order a 10 blade since the one she has is dull and rusty. Is there anything specific I should look for? Or is a 10 blade just a 10 blade.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

You can just find a sharpener guy, he'll remove the rust and sharpen that blade better than new. Mine charges $5 a blade. Call a few local groom shops to see who they go for sharpings.


----------



## tessgirl (Oct 31, 2010)

you did a great job!
I use a 30 blade, reverse, on the feet, a 40 for the pads and a 15 reverse, for the face, tail and sani area.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Maybe I'll try the feet again tomorrow...I didn't really get much off the bottom inside of the toes. The blade was getting hot and the poodles had just about had it with me...

I was referencing Kalstone's poodle grooming book the entire time! 

ETA: Did anyone happen to notice that black speck on Millie's nose on that second picture? It is the strangest thing...I didn't notice it until the past month or so. It's almost like a black freckle?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I never noticed it o: though I haven't seen many browns in person, so I wouldn't be much help, hurr.

The hair inside the toes is important if you go out into the snow a lot, I discovered. That's what the ice packs on!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I never noticed it o: though I haven't seen many browns in person, so I wouldn't be much help, hurr.
> 
> The hair inside the toes is important if you go out into the snow a lot, I discovered. That's what the ice packs on!


At first I thought she was missing one of those "nose bumps", if you know what I am talking about. Kinda like if you are missing a taste bud? Now its almost like one of the nose bumps turned black! Maybe it was always that way..??

We got some snow today which is actually what inspired me to do the feet! I did clip the hair on the top inside of the toes, but not the bottom in between the pads. Tomorrow's job!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol I was totally thinking the same thing about the taste buds. Does it seem to hurt her?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Not that I've noticed!! I'm sure it's nothing...She also has a darker outline at the top of her nose so perhaps it is a pigment thing. It's more obvious in this photo.


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

I think you did a fantastic job for your first time =)
I can see the nose freckle you are talking about,is it raised?
If not probably just a freckle like you said =)


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I can't wait to see the fancy "doo's" after you have been clipping them a while  Great job! I use a 10or15 against the grain on Hoolies face.and the same on his feet.(he still hates his feet done)


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

you did a good job. 

I prefer using a 30 blade on the darker dogs (I like em CLOSE) but with winter bella got WINDBURN on her face so this time i used a 10. it's a bit long for my liking. wish i had a 15 blade. but no reason to go buy one really. I use a 30 on the pads, and around toes. a 10 or a 30 depending on the dog/weather for the eeet/tail


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Hershey has that same line on is nose,Kate also has it but her nose is a darker brown so it is not as prominent as Hershey's, I think it is just the way pigment is.


----------



## SpooWishes (Dec 7, 2010)

Great work! What clipper did you use? I bought an unused older oster golden a5, an i attempted FFT. Face was easy, neck was fun, I had a really hard time with feet, and then i gave up!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Great job for your first time. I remember my first time and how nervous I was.

I use a 30 until it gets cold; then I go to a 10. I want some hair on their usually naked spots to keep them from getting cold. 

P.S. I hate doing around the lips too!_


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Millie - you did great job for the "first time " !!!! :act-up:



> P.S. I hate doing around the lips too!


I think I would faint doing area around EYES though !!!!:afraid:


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> Millie - you did great job for the "first time " !!!! :act-up:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I would faint doing area around EYES though !!!!:afraid:


He he. I didn't do that area at all. I just left it. She'll be at the groomer in 2 weeks they can do it! LOL


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

LOL* Yoooouuu cheaty-cheat * LOL


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

You did a very nice job!
If you'd like to do FFT regularly, you may want to consider a Wahl Moser. Its cordless, lighter, and you don't have to worry about the blade heating up. It has adjustable length settings for the short parts so you can go a little longer on the face and a little shorter on the feet without having to have different blades. They are a little pricy to start out ($120ish) but the replacement blades are only $18 and they last quite awhile. It will be an invaluable tool if you decide to get your show puppy.
Either way, good job for taking it on


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

> If you'd like to do FFT regularly, you may want to consider a Wahl Moser.


I had a chance to hold Moser in my hands when I visited breeder last year - it was sooo light and quiet !!!!! :act-up: If I ever decide to groom my own spoo (one day that I get a spoo ), that little thing would be the first thing I buy  !


----------

